# Mice can't be sick - but mine was?!?



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I have another poorly mouse - I know mice cannot be sick, but I removed a large 
Amount of sticky green mucus from her mouth when I noticed her struggling to breath.
This was about 1am, it is now almost 6am and she is still unwell. No more mucus but struggling 
Quite a lot. I have attached a video to best show her symptoms. 
Any advice here? Anyone seen this before? I wondered if she is choking
And if so what do I do? Thanks

Kelly and jazzy x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mice can most certainly be sick. Do you mean vomiting? I have read about mice who regurgitate or mice who get so congested in does go in their mouths. If she is that sick, you have only a few options. You can put her to sleep, or take her to a vet and start her on very strong antibiotics...those are my only two suggestions. Any at home treatments would not help at this point and would only be cruel.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Just realised my video didn't upload. The mucus was very green, and there was rather a lot for such a small girl. She hasn't done it since, but she is visibly struggling to breathe - They haven't had any unusual foods and i have searched the cage for foreign objects (my daughter likes to post things through the bars from time to time) but there is nothing that i can see. This litter has had a lot of health problems, but to date i have nursed them all through it with a lot of attention and hefty vets bills.

I will take her in the morning if there is no improvement, just wondered if there was anything anyone could think of that may help. I rubbed her belly a bit, but i don't want to hurt her so i wouldn't trust myself to do more than that.

Another thing is, her belly is solid - she has had what i refer to as 'constipation' before (that was my guess) - but she didn't have any of this other stuff, just the solid belly and lethargy.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Thick green mucus and struggling to breathe is most likely a bad pneumonia. You are right in that mice can't vomit. If they regurgitate it is food that has not been down to the stomach.

Supportive care is appropriate at this point if you have no antibiotics for her - comfortable room temperature, soft food and water close by.


----------

